# Tomcat checkParachute



## xrax (14. Sep 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe immer wieder folgenden Fehler im catalina.out des Tomcat 8.0:


```
SCHWERWIEGEND: SEVERE:Memory usage is low, parachute is non existent, your system may start failing.
Sep 05, 2017 9:39:20 AM org.apache.tomcat.util.net.NioEndpoint checkParachute
```

In der folge muss ich den Tomcat neu starten.
Ich würde ja gerne einen "parachute" setzen oder den checken. 
Ich weis aber nicht wie ich das machen soll?

Hat mir jemand hierzu einen Tipp ?

Besten Dank,
xrax

(P.S. Hab das hier schon in JAVA-Algemein gepostet, aber ohne Antwort. Vielleicht bin ich hier richtig)


----------



## thecain (14. Sep 2017)

https://www.google.ch/search?q=Memo...hrome..69i57.351j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## xrax (15. Sep 2017)

Hallo thechain,

danke für den link.

Ich empfinde es als gleichermassen arrogant von Dir wie allgemein bedauerlich das ich nur informationen erhalte die ich auch ergoogeln kann.

Würde ich mit den Googleergebnisse klar kommen, hätte ich diese auch genutz.
Dort steht aber keine Antwort auf mein Frage.

Danke
xrax


----------



## thecain (15. Sep 2017)

Ich empfinde es als gleichermassen arrogant von Dir, wie allgemein bedauerlich, dass du die Informationen, die du auch ergooglen kannst, nicht liest.

Da steht deutlich, dass der Ausdruck parachute ein Wortspiel der Tomcat Entwickler ist und du kurz vor einem OutOfMemory stehst => Du hast wahrscheinlich irgendwo ein Memory Leak

Dieses musst du jetzt suchen und schliessen


----------

